# TENNESSEE RIDERS



## ThaMule

I seen some members asking about where people in TN were from so I thought I would make this thread as I searched and didnt find one. We can use this thread to hopefully plan some rides and just shoot the breeze. Post up with where your at and when you are riding

~ROLL TIDE~


----------



## newbie

im from mooresburg tn. i ride windrock royal blue and brimstone.


----------



## JLOWERY

I'm from Paris TN. We ride alot of the local creeks and go to Natchez Trace a few times a year.

KAWI RULES


----------



## browland

I'm in Memphis , my group rides Covington pike, wolf river bottoms .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaMule

Any of you guys going to make it to the 4th annual mudfest?


----------



## jpence

holy cow somebody from tn that is a bama fan


----------



## mossyoak54

I'm in Columbia tn. Lol no one around here rides like I do. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54

mossyoak54 said:


> I'm in Columbia tn. Lol no one around here rides like I do.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


I meant that as everyone I know rides stock and trails. Anyone around me wants to go ride I'm down for it. Like I said I don't have anyone to ride with. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## ThaMule

jpence said:


> holy cow somebody from tn that is a bama fan


I am originally from Alabama. You would be surprised at how my BAMA fans are up here though.


----------



## ThaMule

mossyoak54 said:


> I meant that as everyone I know rides stock and trails. Anyone around me wants to go ride I'm down for it. Like I said I don't have anyone to ride with.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Same here....I dont know anybody with anything other than a stock set up. I am always at summertown for new years and a few other times during the year though.


----------



## mossyoak54

ThaMule said:


> Same here....I dont know anybody with anything other than a stock set up. I am always at summertown for new years and a few other times during the year though.


Ye i go to summertown every new years. I was wanting to try to make it down there a couple weekends this summer.


----------



## bruteman19

I'm right outside of Memphis but we ride at Sardis lake in Mississippi. We ride at covington pike sometimes.


----------



## 2012XP850

I ride Natchez Trace alot... planning on doing some riding at dry creek soon.... I will also be at Mudfest!!! its a MUST gonna be a huge event this yr! We have already been getting ready for it!!! Promo video is out if you havent seen it....


----------



## BIGPUN

Martin,tn


----------



## JLOWERY

2012XP850 said:


> I ride Natchez Trace alot... planning on doing some riding at dry creek soon.... I will also be at Mudfest!!! its a MUST gonna be a huge event this yr! We have already been getting ready for it!!! Promo video is out if you havent seen it....


I thought they shut dry creek down.

KAWI RULES


----------



## 2012XP850

Not that im aware of.. have friends that ride there every weekend....


----------



## mossyoak54

BIGPUN said:


> Martin,tn


You in school up there?


----------



## BIGPUN

No, I'm out of school, I'm in my 30's


----------



## JLOWERY

Probably gonna be quite a few down here this weekend for a big creek ride. We had 35 in our group last weekend. Y'all should come on and join in.

KAWI RULES


----------



## mossyoak54

Where is that at?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54

BIGPUN said:


> No, I'm out of school, I'm in my 30's


Ah I see lol. I have some friends at UT up there


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## JLOWERY

mossyoak54 said:


> Where is that at?
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


I'm in Paris TN but the creeks are in a little town called Big Sandy about 20 miles south of Paris.

KAWI RULES


----------



## ThaMule

My junk is still broken. Until I can afford some new bushings form kujo....im down! also fighting a fuel issue. Have no clue but I have pulled off the tank and cleaned it out. The only thing I can think of is that water came in through the vent, got fuel dirty and the clogged the carbs somewhere. Or I tore a carb boot. I reckon I need to get busy on that. Gotta fix this dang nissan sentra first though. Just replaced the head gasket....gotta change the oil, oil filter, and get this old gas out of it. Then its up for sale! Anybody need a car! LOL


----------



## JLOWERY

Have you been running gas with ethanol in it. That stuff turns to jelly. Mine messed up bad last year and that's what it was the bowls looked like they had jello in them.

KAWI RULES


----------



## prairie700

Reelfoot lake, Tn..... We have a big group that rides Sheep Ridge every weekend and Bikini Bottoms offroad park every so often


----------



## ThaMule

JLOWERY said:


> Have you been running gas with ethanol in it. That stuff turns to jelly. Mine messed up bad last year and that's what it was the bowls looked like they had jello in them.
> 
> KAWI RULES


nah....i had been riding all day in the pond when it happened. I came out of and went to gas on it and it spitted and sputtered. That's why I think trash got in the vent and then up to the carb. although it might be jelly now...been sitting too long. Gonna take them off anyways cause I need to go up one size on jets and check the carb boots while I am at it.


----------



## ThaMule

Where is everybody riding for memorial day weekend.


----------



## parkerexpress

I live right outside Memphis in Olive Branch. We go to Covington Pike Fulton MS, and Sardis for day rides. Summertown (Wheelin in the Country) and Poplar Bluff MS (Bricks OffRoad) for weekend rides. In fact, Bricks is hosting Trucks Gone Wild next month. Me and my boys are going up for the weekend. It is always a blast.


----------



## mossyoak54

If anyone in southern middle Tennessee rides hit me up


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## metalinc

bruteman19 said:


> I'm right outside of Memphis but we ride at Sardis lake in Mississippi. We ride at covington pike sometimes.


Best place to put in at Sardis??


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hcelje
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteman19

End of the road. Old Sardis rd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaMule

Bumping this up. Whats everybody doing for rides. WITC is having a big ride August 4th.


----------



## JLOWERY

Staying in the creeks to dam hot every where else lol


----------



## mossyoak54

ThaMule said:


> Bumping this up. Whats everybody doing for rides. WITC is having a big ride August 4th.


I'll be there


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## kICKMUD2012

*Mid Tenn rider*

I live in Manchester TN, I ride on Monteagle Mtn between Coalmont and Tracey City. There are some great trails and deep holes, there's usually several creeks we have to cross but since the drought they look sad. I ride a 07 Brute 650, i'm new to this forum but it seems to have a lot of great information for a newbie. I haven't done any mods to my bike yet but with all the talk and information around the forum, there are a few that I def plan on doing.


----------



## mossyoak54

Anyone going to be down at WITC this weekend in summer town?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## chops2885

About dry creek all tva copd where fired we had bout 40 fourwheelers there saturday night its rocking full force like the old days all gaurd rails r tore down been riding all summer

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atchley

Sevier county here. 



newbie said:


> im from mooresburg tn. i ride windrock royal blue and brimstone.


I got a friend that lives there. He owns cloud 9.


----------



## newbie

Oh dale moles im about 5 min above cloud 9


----------



## Atchley

newbie said:


> Oh dale moles im about 5 min above cloud 9


Thats awesome. Me and my dad stopped and saw his new rock quarry today. I was looking at repo mobile homes up that way and we stopped in to see him. We also have a cabin in sneedville.


----------



## newbie

Oh cool we will have to go ridin sometime


----------



## newbie

Well what a small world lol we will have to go ridin one day


----------



## Atchley

newbie said:


> Well what a small world lol we will have to go ridin one day


Heck yeah lol. Any cool places up that way to ride?


----------



## newbie

Not really i always go to royal blue windrock and i want to go to brimstone never been


----------



## Atchley

newbie said:


> Not really i always go to royal blue windrock and i want to go to brimstone never been


Thats mostly what i ride. I have a few places around my house i ride too.


----------



## mossyoak54

Big ride at wheelin this weekend anyone going?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Takeum

browland said:


> I'm in Memphis , my group rides Covington pike, wolf river bottoms .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brow,,,why kind of lawful requirements needed to ride that area? I live in memhis and really don't care to get a ticket of eve worse, locked up...llol


----------



## Realtree4x4

Nashville checking in. Always looking to ride somewhere.


----------



## mossyoak54

Realtree4x4 said:


> Nashville checking in. Always looking to ride somewhere.


I'm in Columbia.


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## JLOWERY

P-Town here.

KAWI RULES


----------



## JLOWERY

We got a good sized ride tomorrow at Natchez Trace starting off at the Pecan Tree

KAWI RULES


----------



## browland

Takeum said:


> Brow,,,why kind of lawful requirements needed to ride that area? I live in memhis and really don't care to get a ticket of eve worse, locked up...llol


Staying off the roads is about the only thing to worry about. Cops won't be out in the woods or be tryin to give chase down there.


----------



## mossyoak54

JLOWERY said:


> We got a good sized ride tomorrow at Natchez Trace starting off at the Pecan Tree
> 
> KAWI RULES


I didn't know there was anywhere to ride on the trace. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## JLOWERY

Yeah about 10000 acres all of it North of I-40 just can't go south of 40 they've got that setup for horse back riding

KAWI RULES


----------



## mossyoak54

Is it all trails? I'll have to check it out


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## ThaMule

Realtree4x4 said:


> Nashville checking in. Always looking to ride somewhere.


Just down the road in Murfreesboro.


----------



## ThaMule

Last time I rode out there, Mossy, I still had my 10" lift. Ended up shattering a CV cup in a mud hole. Have not been back since then. Then again I am just now getting around to getting my bike back together. 

I made some progress on the house and the garage as far as getting organized so hopefully after I finish this round of clinicals I can get started on it.


----------



## mossyoak54

Well when you get her back together come down and ride. Your only about 30 min from me. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## JLOWERY

Natchez Trace ride was great the temp was perfect a little muddy but no dust 45 bikes showed up we rode from the old Pecan tree down to Cub Lake and on to Parsons Rd. North of I-40 the trails weren't in great shape but South of I-40 they were in great shape. We ran into a Park Ranger on the south side and he said there was no problem with riding on the south side just to stay on the marked trails. We rode 60 miles so a pretty good all day ride. No one broke anything other than pride when a few got stuck lol.

KAWI RULES


----------



## ThaMule

Anybody headed to Wheelin in the country for the new years ride. I should be there on Monday morning provided I get my brute back together.


----------



## mossyoak54

ThaMule said:


> Anybody headed to Wheelin in the country for the new years ride. I should be there on Monday morning provided I get my brute back together.


Ye buddy. Be a few in my crew. Ill be in the Camo prairie, blue brute, or the orange yota lol can't miss the orange yota. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## ThaMule

what day you headed down man? And what is your name? Mine's Joe and I will be on the camo brute with a 3" Center snorkle with my wife on the back!


----------



## mossyoak54

I'm heading down in the morning. Probably staying till Monday evening if nothing breaks. I'm Cody. Ill have a grey dodge tow rig


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## ThaMule

aight....im driving a white crew cab gmc....check my wreck thread for what it looks like.


----------



## mossyoak54

Ten four


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54

Y'all make it down there?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## ThaMule

Sure didnt man. I wasnt able to get it back together in time. Spent til two in the morning and just had no juice left to finish it.


----------



## ThaMule

This thread died. What is everybody doing?

ROLL TIDE


----------



## JLOWERY

Not much here not much spare time to get on here anymore.


----------



## ThaMule

I hear ua. I was not on here for a while. School claimed my life

ROLL TIDE


----------

